# Общий раздел > Чувства > Секс и страсть >  13 удивительных фактов о сексе и его последствиях

## Irina

*13 удивительных фактов о сексе и его последствиях*

Думаете, половое просвещение актуально только для несмышлёных подростков? Прежде чем ответить на этот вопрос, ознакомьтесь с нашей подборкой интересных и небесполезных фактов об интимных отношениях и их последствиях
*
Факт 1*

Марокканский правитель, попавший на трон ещё в первой половине XVIII века, оказался в Книге рекордов Гинесса как самый плодовитый в истории отец. Согласно записям, он дал жизнь как минимум 342 девочкам и 525 мальчикам, а к 1721-му году количество его наследников мужского пола увеличилось уже до 700.

*Факт 2
*
В вопросах продолжения рода женщинам, конечно, трудно хоть немного догнать сильный пол, но и тут есть свои удивительные рекорды. В том же XVIII веке одна из наших соотечественниц произвела на свет 69 детей (!) в результате 27 беременностей. Отважная женщина родила 16 пар двойняшек, семь раз вынашивала тройняшек, и четырежды на свет появлялись сразу по четыре малыша. И ведь никакого ЭКО и таблеток тогда не было! Вот как надо поднимать демографию в стране.

*Факт 3*

Современные мужчины, к сожаленью, уже далеко не так плодовиты, как марокканские шейхи. Согласно медицинским данным, 5% 40-летних мужчин страдают от эриктильной дисфункции, а после 65-и их доля возрастает до 15-25%.

Поражает этот недуг и молодых: как показало недавнее исследование американских урологов, примерно четверть мужчин от 18 до 25 лет когда-либо сталкивались с проблемами с эрекцией.

*Факт 4*

Психологи говорят, что частой причиной неудачного полового опыта становится неверный настрой и комплексы. Так вот, для тех, кто так же не уверен в своих мужских силах и «достоинствах» есть хорошая новость: размер, вопреки слухам, не имеет никакого значения. Во-первых, согласно соцопросу, проведённому в Америке, гораздо большее значение измерениям в сантиметрах придают сами мужчины — большинству же женщин абсолютно всё равно. А во-вторых, средний (то есть нормальный!) размер пениса в эрегированном состоянии составляет от 12 до 14 сантиметров. Так что «ошеломляющие» внешние данные порноактёров — вовсе не повод расстраиваться и комплексовать.

*Факт 5*

Сексуальные комплексы, к сожаленью, знакомы не только мужчинам. Как выяснили британские социологи, практически половина современных женщин настолько неуверенны в себе, что предпочитают заниматься сексом... только в состоянии алкогольного опьянения! А 6% опрошенных вообще признались, что ещё ни разу не вступали в половую связь на трезвую голову. Основные причины «интимного алкоголизма» — желание набраться храбрости и «соблюдение традиций романтичной обстановки». Однако, некоторым дамам, по-видимому, просто претит физическая близость с мужчинами, заключили учёные. 14% представительниц слабого пола не могут даже уснуть рядом с партнёром, если на сон грядущий не выпьют вина.

*Факт 6*

Не менее печальную статистику предоставили исследователи американской компании — производителя гигиенических средств для женщин. Оказывается, чуть больше 10% женщин регулярно занимаются сексом... против своего желания. Причём речь отнюдь не о насилии, а о традиционных супружеских обязанностях! Каждая 9-я из опрошенных дам заявила, что интим — это вообще чуть ли не хуже чем стирка или уборка, а аналогичное количество респондентов назвали секс «раздражающей помехой».

*Факт 7*

Принимая во внимание вышеуказанное отношение замужних женщин к сексу, нечего удивляться, что каждая 10-я семейная пара предпочитает спать в отдельных кроватях. По крайней мере, так утверждают сотрудники Национального фонда исследований сна в Англии.

*Факт 8*

Неуверенность в себе и возможное разочарование не мешает представительницам прекрасного пола расставаться с невинностью в среднем в 17 с половиной лет. Такие данные показало исследование Института Кинси в Калифорнии (США). Для мужчин же приблизительный возраст вступления в половую жизнь составляет чуть меньше 17-и.

*Факт 9*

Вопреки распространённому мнению, отнюдь не все мужчины всегда достигают оргазма во время секса. По данным Национального исследования здоровья и социальной жизни Великобритании, только 75% представителей сильного пола могут похвастаться регулярными успехами. Среди женщин же этот показатель ещё меньше: только 29% британок заявили, что получают удовольствие при каждом половом контакте.

*Факт 10*

Понятие «дружеского секса», похоже, становится нормой среди современной молодёжи. Во время опроса в Государственном Университете Уэйна в США две третьих студентов рассказали, что вступали в интимную связь без всяких обязательств, просто «по-приятельски».

*Факт 11*

Ещё один показатель, по которому мужчины слегка обогнали женщин — это среднее число половых партнёров. Сильный пол, по данным Центра статистики национального здоровья США, как правило успевает «поближе познакомиться» с 7-ю женщинами в течение жизни, а вот количество интимных «интрижек» для дам составляет 6.

*Факт 12*

Впрочем, в чём-то современные женщины становятся всё более и более мужественными, по крайней мере, в вопросах, касающихся их потомства. Так, если в начале 60-х примерно 44% работающих женщин не брали длительного отпуска на период беременности, то в 2000-х доля таких отважных мамаш возросла до 66%.

*Факт 13*

Развитие медицинской науки и технологий не сильно помогли человечеству в вопросах безопасного секса. Согласно статистике, каждая 2-я в мире женщина так или иначе заразится вирусом папилломы человека (ВПЧ), и в 10% случаев это обернётся развитием заболевания. Одна из форм вируса (наименее опасная) вызывает относительно нестрашные кожные бородавки, а вот другая может привести к развитию рака шейки матки, от которого в России ежегодно умирают около 6 тысяч женщин. Передаётся зараза половым путём и для мужчин, кстати, никаких онкологических последствий иметь не может.

----------

